# First try at cheese



## bamafan (Apr 19, 2013)

Finally broke down and bought an amazing
Smoker after the gathering to bild a smoke house. The cheese everyone brought was so good I had try try













image.jpg



__ bamafan
__ Apr 19, 2013





Cheddar, Colby jack, Gouda, pepper jack, and Jalapeño havarti. Might have been a little much for the first try but I decided to roll the dice.












image.jpg



__ bamafan
__ Apr 19, 2013





Firing up the amazing.












image.jpg



__ bamafan
__ Apr 19, 2013





Smoked for 2 hours and didn't have any color so I kept going.












image.jpg



__ bamafan
__ Apr 19, 2013





Letting cool down then vacuum  pack
And to the fridge for 2-3 weeks. Thanks for
Looking and for all the great knowledge on this forum


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 19, 2013)

I checked on mine from 3/18 last nite.  I think I am going to pull mine out to taste test during our Memorial Day party this year.

Kat


----------



## so ms smoker (Apr 19, 2013)

It's gonna be good ! Two weeks after you open them, you will wonder why you didn't do more.

   Mike


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks Good Bama!!! Like Mike said...you'll wish you smoked more!!!!


----------



## wade (Apr 19, 2013)

They look great. I smoked several kilos of mixed cheese last night too. The taste of home smoked cheese is unbeatable.

Don't let the colour fool you though as the smoke flavour and the colour are not necessarily linked. If you have good smoke in the chamber do not be tempted to go over 3 hours or it will probably taste over-smoked. If you are expecting it to look like the smoked cheese that you buy in the supermarket then you will need to add a food colour just as they do!

For the first attempt you have chosen a wide selection of cheese and they all look good. As a general rule I find the mature cheddar style cheeses usually smoke the best. Don't go for something that already has too much flavour as you can find that the smoke competes with it rather than compliments it. Keep trying different combinations and you will find what you prefer.

Once smoked leave the cheese on a rack for an hour so that any moisture from the smoker can dry off. Wrap in cling film and place in the fridge for a week or so. Once mellowed you can taste it before you vac pack it. If you have produced more than you can eat immediately then freeze some. When you get it out again in 3 months time you will not be able to tell that it has been frozen.


----------



## bamafan (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for the advice Wade. I think I over did it this time. The color got me from looking at every ones pictures. I tasted a small bit that broke off and was kinda bitter. I hope it mellows out in the next few weeks so it is at least eatable. May have need to clean the MES also? We'll know in a couple of weeks. Next time I'm only going for 2 hours. Live and learn!


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 19, 2013)

BAMAFAN said:


> Thanks for the advice Wade. I think I over did it this time. The color got me from looking at every ones pictures. I tasted a small bit that broke off and was kinda bitter. I hope it mellows out in the next few weeks so it is at least eatable. May have need to clean the MES also? We'll know in a couple of weeks. Next time I'm only going for 2 hours. Live and learn!


I think you'll be alright, it always tastes real strong and a little bitter right out of the smoker, you'll be surprised how much it will mellow in a couple of weeks!


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh yea, what flavor of pellets did you use?


----------



## themule69 (Apr 19, 2013)

BAMAFAN said:


> Thanks for the advice Wade. I think I over did it this time. The color got me from looking at every ones pictures. I tasted a small bit that broke off and was kinda bitter. I hope it mellows out in the next few weeks so it is at least eatable. May have need to clean the MES also? We'll know in a couple of weeks. Next time I'm only going for 2 hours. Live and learn!


nice job on the cheese. it will mellow with time. it is almost always bitter at first. i try to never get below a couple of months supply. most everyone who has tried mine says pepper jack is the best. i like it all. but i do agree.

happy smoken.

dadid


----------



## toby bryant (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks good Bamafan!  It will mellow with age, don't worry. I try to let my smoked cheese rest at least a month before unsealing and eating. The wait is tough but well worth it.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 19, 2013)

Ah Grasshopper you can never smoke too much cheese 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Don't judge the outcome too soon it never tastes good right after it comes out of the smoker. It has to sit and let the flavor meld after 2 weeks in the fridge it will taste much different. I find about 3 hours to be right for our tastes


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 19, 2013)

Tim

Looks most good. Try to let it age some.


----------



## themule69 (Apr 19, 2013)

cheese vac 5.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 28, 2012


















cheese vac 7.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 28, 2012


















smoked cheese vac 4.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 25, 2012






this is my normal smoked cheese. next time i will start cutting the 8oz into. more area for smoke. this is what i keep for me. have to stay a couple of months ahead.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## wade (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Bamafan

Try to make a point of not trying any of the cheese when it first comes out of the smoker as it always tastes a little bitter. As others have posted, let it mellow in the fridge for a week or so to let time work its magic and then you should notice a big difference.

Next time you smoke you may want to try taking a large block of cheese and portion it into pieces about the size that you show in your pictures - or maybe a little smaller. Put them all in together but try smoking them for different times - 1 hour, 2 hours, 3 hours and maybe 4 hours. Leave them to mature in the fridge for a week before trying and then see just how much smoke you prefer. It is important to try this with cheese from the same block in order to only compare the effects of the smoking time. I find that most people prefer between 2 and 3 hours but it will depend on individual tastes and the type and density of your smoke.

It can also be useful to pull a few blocks out early from every smoke for use in the more delicate meals. Some dishes benefit from cheese with just a subtle hint of smoke rather than the full smoke flavour.


----------



## bamafan (Apr 20, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> Oh yea, what flavor of pellets did you use?


I used the mix that came with the smoker . I did light it and burn if for a couple of hours, then raked the pellets back in the burnt area.


----------



## crane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

I used a small tin contain and cut up the cheese and added peppers to it.i always hear that you do not want the cheese to melt.I keep the heat way down but melt the cheese then put the block of cheese in frig and let it cool. The smoke goes through out the cheese and taste good .Am I the only one doing this?? My friends tried it and liked the taste


----------



## crane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

I used cherry wood chips


----------



## eman (Apr 21, 2013)

I use pit master blend pellets smoke for 2 - 2.5 hrs. wipe moisture away and vac seal, some of the cheese i served at last years NF gathering was a year old. Never have found the need to freeze if it's vac sealed. I cut all cheeses into 4 oz blocks . Reason being ,i can eat 4 oz in one sitting.

 I did find some 4 year old cheddar at sams and smoked it. won't waste that good cheese again as before smoke it was some of the best cheese i had tasted. After it just tasted like smoked xtra sharp cheddar.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 21, 2013)

Atta boy Tim... you'll love the cheese...  I don't know If anybody said it yet or not...  but ya gotta let it rest for a minimum of 2 weeks...  more is better...  The bitterness will be gone after the rest....  :biggrin:

As far as your smokehouse....  have ya found a pressure reg. with needle valve and orifice yet ?  if not, I just picked one up today at Lowes...  it's for the big steamer pot burners...  here's the link

http://www.lowes.com/pd_83441-1337-...propane+tank+regulators+with+hoses&facetInfo=


----------



## wade (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes Eman I have found that too. Smoking a mediocre cheese will usually make it better but smoking a good full flavoured matured cheese can actually detract from it.


----------



## bamafan (Apr 22, 2013)

Keith I looked at one of those this weekend at Lowes. Still in the fact finding stage and getting all my duck in a row before I start the build. Plus getting hunting spots set up


----------



## bluto (Apr 23, 2013)

eman said:


> I use pit master blend pellets smoke for 2 - 2.5 hrs. wipe moisture away and vac seal, some of the cheese i served at last years NF gathering was a year old. Never have found the need to freeze if it's vac sealed. I cut all cheeses into 4 oz blocks . Reason being ,i can eat 4 oz in one sitting.
> I did find some 4 year old cheddar at sams and smoked it. won't waste that good cheese again as before smoke it was some of the best cheese i had tasted. After it just tasted like smoked xtra sharp cheddar.



Looks good BAMAFAN.  I have found the warmer your smoker temp is the more color you will get, as mentioned, that doesn't correlate to more or less smoke flavor.
Agreed Eman, as with most folks smoking their own cheeses, it is super hard to wait that long.  LOL.  I've found that smoked pepper jack tastes great regardless of whether it is 4 weeks or 4 months old, I haven't found that flavor profile to change much with the longer resting period, now cheddar on the other hand, the best I've tasted that I've done was at least 8 months old.  I just have a problem waiting for it.  :-)


----------



## bombdawgity (Apr 25, 2013)

Tim I broke down early, had to see what flavor it had after a week and a half.. Instead of eating it straight though (cause it was still a bit to smoky), I sliced a few pieces and put it on a grilled bacon cheese burger. It added great flavor to the sand which and mellowed out the smokey ness of the cheese. Gonna try them when I get home next week, and I'll bring a sampler over to you. I know the feeling of diving in a little deep, 8 different ones on the first go. Thanks N FL Gathering for another smoking addiction. Yours looked good, I'll be expecting a sampler on my front stoop in the next few weeks.


----------



## wade (Apr 26, 2013)

Even after a couple of days you will find that a lot of the bitter smoke flavour has gone, however it does take a couple of weeks to really mellow.


----------



## bamafan (May 4, 2013)

Well it's been 14 days. Trying to give it a few more but I think I may have to try the pepper jack later today. Can always reseal if it needs to age some more. This waiting game is tough. Kinda reminds me of Christmas when I was a kid!


----------



## themule69 (May 4, 2013)

BAMAFAN said:


> Well it's been 14 days. Trying to give it a few more but I think I may have to try the pepper jack later today. Can always reseal if it needs to age some more. This waiting game is tough. Kinda reminds me of Christmas when I was a kid!


i can't stand the wait. that's why i never run out. i smoke more as soon as i start eating the last batch.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## eman (May 4, 2013)

BAMAFAN said:


> Well it's been 14 days. Trying to give it a few more but I think I may have to try the pepper jack later today. Can always reseal if it needs to age some more. This waiting game is tough. Kinda reminds me of Christmas when I was a kid!


 that is why i do 15 - 20 lbs at a time. all hard cheese gets cut into 4 - 5 oz portions . Soft cheeses depend on ambient temps and what i plan to do w/ them.


----------

